# Poppy had his first big oops!



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Hubby and Cita went to bed ... and while I was cleaning up the kitchen, Poppy and Southside (the cat) were playing like wild nuts!! I'm thinking, that's it ... wear yourselves out so we can all sleep in.

I go to check on them, and even though Poppy was in his onesie, he had pooped in the family room, right on the rug. :blink:

I then took him out, he peed, and I put him to bed. I just got done cleaning up the poo. Ackkk! Yuck!!

But, it is the first time he has had an accident in over 2 months. I guess he just got all excited, and was too busy playing to come and tell me he had to go. Guess I just gotta hope this was a one time dealie. :innocent:

Now I am off to a hot bath ... I feel poopy!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Awww. Well that is pretty good for a young baby to go two months with no accidents. You are a great potty trainer!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hehehe, it happens sometimes!

I know if Preston plays with London really hard, and hadn't gone poop at his normal time, sometimes it will start to come out and he runs to me to rush him outside. Maybe Poppy didn't notice in time to tell you he had to go.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

hi Jules - yes Poppy sounds like a dream with only one big poopy oops...I hope we can meet your fella soon...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

lepetitecosette said:


> hi Jules - yes Poppy sounds like a dream with only one big poopy oops...I hope we can meet your fella soon...


No kidding!!!! Wow...impressive little guy!!!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Hubby and Cita went to bed ... and while I was cleaning up the kitchen, Poppy and Southside (the cat) were playing like wild nuts!! I'm thinking, that's it ... wear yourselves out so we can all sleep in.
> 
> I go to check on them, and even though Poppy was in his onesie, he had pooped in the family room, right on the rug. :blink:
> 
> ...


 
Maybe the cat did it, LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

janettandamber said:


> Maybe the cat did it, LOL


:HistericalSmiley:

I hope you had a good bath, Julez ^_^


----------

